# Mantua Boat Fees



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This was just posted up on my Facebook page:

Box Elder News Journal
Season passes are now available for the Mantua Reservoir boat launch. Passes can be purchased at Brigham City Corporation Public Works Administrative Offices located at 980 W. Forest Street, Monday thru Friday, between the hours of 7:30 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. Season Pass Fees are as follows: Brigham City/Mantua Resident Seasonal Pass $35.00 Senior Citizen Seasonal Pass (age 65 and older) $35.00 General Seasonal Pass $50.00 The daily launch fee without a season pass is $5.00. All launch fees will assist Brigham City Corporation in maintaining the reservoir and its facilities. Questions may be directed to Brigham City Public Works at 435-734-6615.


----------

